# what is short chain stay?



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

What is consider a short chain stay for Ebike ?

does short chain stay help make the bike poppy?


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

It's when you can rent a room by the hour at a chain motel.
I think Poppy and it's addictive qualities are usually a factor.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

It’s a chainstay that’s not long 🙄

Depends on who you ask, but I’d say anything longer than 435mm is not short.

My preference is 420-425, wheel size, motor placement, and suspension dictates length, though some builders are lazy and just make the CS long cuz it’s easier and the average rider won’t know better.

A shorter chainstay makes a bike more maneuverable, easier to manual, shorter wheelbase leads to a quicker bike. No real downsides thoug some folks will argue differently.

I’ve ridden 29ers with a 415mm chainstay and it’s was quite rideable at all speeds in all conditions. Makes a bike much more fun and playful. More poppy? Yes.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

There's a limit to how "poppy" a 45 pound bike is going to be, but yes, short chainstays will help make a bike "poppy" overall. 

That said, 99% of riders probably don't need or actually want that characteristic.

-Walt


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Short Chainstays like said make the bike more maneuverable, you can steer more with your hips. Short is subjective. It depends on height. The taller you are the longer the bike, Im 5'6" so 420mm or under is short. If you're 6'+ , 435mm will feel similar.

Poppy is not enough rebound in the shock and fork, so you use them like pogo sticks.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I am a short guy. what is the correct short chain stay?


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Picard said:


> I am a short guy. what is the correct short chain stay?


Three minutes?


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Like you i enjoy my bikes to feel lively if this is what you mean. I also enjoy climbing so my 3 bikes have that light front wheel feeling. Playing with selection of saddle, tuning of the cockpit can change a bike quite a bit. Put on a shorter stem, a narrower bar and take a bike and make it your bike. If you focus on a single factor i am not sure you will enjoy the bike you will select. You can buy a quality bike that is 3-6 years old and if you do not enjoy it you can sell it with very litle loss. Tires, transmission etc.. are also key to feeling you are on the proper bike. Personally i also use a riser bar.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

WHALENARD said:


> Three minutes?


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to WHALENARD again.
=sParty


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

how do you survive in this world with that level of stupidity? one would think darwin would have taken over by now...


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

WHALENARD said:


> Three minutes?


No come on, some of us older guys find three minutes to be a looong time.

I'd give him 1-3 minutes depending on foreplay and alcohol use


----------

